# a



## Terrier (Jun 20, 2021)

a


----------



## Space Face (Jun 20, 2021)

??


----------



## snowbear (Jun 20, 2021)

b


----------



## Mike Drone (Jun 20, 2021)

Another hacked account? oh...  c


----------



## K9Kirk (Jun 20, 2021)

D .... for death and destruction!


----------



## BasilFawlty (Jun 20, 2021)

e enjoy Father's day.


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 20, 2021)

F'd up.


----------



## jeffashman (Jun 20, 2021)

g good grief!


----------



## BasilFawlty (Jun 20, 2021)

H Holy weird thread, Batman


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 20, 2021)

I can't figure it out.


----------



## Mike Drone (Jun 20, 2021)

J Just go with it.


----------



## BasilFawlty (Jun 20, 2021)

K kaput is what this thread will be once we reach the letter Z.


----------



## nokk (Jun 20, 2021)

L Love the responses.


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 20, 2021)

BasilFawlty said:


> K kaput is what this thread will be once we reach the letter Z.


M Maybe we'll "roll the odometer" over to AA.....


----------



## BasilFawlty (Jun 20, 2021)

480sparky said:


> M Maybe we'll "roll the odometer" over to AA.....


N not gonna happen 🙅


----------



## nokk (Jun 20, 2021)

O Oh, you're such a killjoy.


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 20, 2021)

BasilFawlty said:


> N not gonna happen 🙅



Perhaps.


----------



## BasilFawlty (Jun 20, 2021)

480sparky said:


> Perhaps.


Quit doubting me.


----------



## Mike Drone (Jun 20, 2021)

Really, let's continue.


----------



## BasilFawlty (Jun 20, 2021)

Mike Drone said:


> Really, let's continue.


So let it be written, so let it be done.


----------



## limr (Jun 20, 2021)

BasilFawlty said:


> So let it be written, so let it be done.



Tsk tsk tsk, and no one reported this?


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 20, 2021)

limr said:


> Tsk tsk tsk, and no one reported this?



Unknown at this time.


----------



## limr (Jun 20, 2021)

480sparky said:


> Unknown at this time.



Very well, carry on.


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 20, 2021)

limr said:


> Very well, carry on.



Will do!


----------



## Mike Drone (Jun 20, 2021)

Xenophiles... the bunch of you.


----------



## limr (Jun 20, 2021)

Mike Drone said:


> Xenophiles... the bunch of you.



Zealously continuing the game!


----------



## BasilFawlty (Jun 20, 2021)

limr said:


> Zealously continuing the game!


Aardvarks are fun.


----------



## limr (Jun 20, 2021)

BasilFawlty said:


> Aardvarks are fun.



BB guns can be, too. (Until someone loses an eye.)


----------



## snowbear (Jun 20, 2021)

Mike Drone said:


> Xenophiles... the bunch of you.





limr said:


> Zealously continuing the game!


You missed "y" - ya bunch o' yahoos.


----------



## snowbear (Jun 20, 2021)

Can't say that happened to me.


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 20, 2021)

Dodos!


----------



## BasilFawlty (Jun 20, 2021)

limr said:


> BB guns can be, too. (Until someone loses an eye.)


CC that memo to all your friends


----------

